# EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 29, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/eos-1d-mark-iv-eos-1ds-mark-iii-firmware-update/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/eos-1d-mark-iv-eos-1ds-mark-iii-firmware-update/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>For the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x

</strong>Canon has updated both the discontinued EOS-1D Mark IV and the EOS-1Ds Mark III to work correctly with the new EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x lens that is about to hit stores.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 1D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Version 1.1.3</li>
<li>Enables the center AF point to autofocus when the camera is used with the EF 200-400mm F4L USM Extender 1.4X lens and an Extender, whose combined maximum aperture is f/8.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which abnormal images may result when continuous shooting mode is enabled and the image size is set to “RAW” or “RAW+JPEG.</li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_mark_iv#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Here</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 1Ds Mark III

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Version 1.2.2</li>
<li>Enables the center AF point to autofocus when the camera is used with the EF 200-400mm F4L USM Extender 1.4X lens and an Extender, whose combined maximum aperture is f/8.</li>
<li><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_1ds_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Here</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Viggo (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

Wasn't there supposed to be a 1d X firmware around this month also?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

This tells me that if they can do it (f/8 AF) for these older, discontinued bodies, they can certainly do it for the 6D. The question is "will they?"


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

I'd pay $1,000 for a 1Ds MkIII firmware upgrade that gave me full RT speedlite control, I don't give a damn about a 200-400 that won't be on the shelf for me to look at for another year.

I'd buy six more 600-EX-RT's if I had the 2012 body functionality.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> This tells me that if they can do it (f/8 AF) for these older, discontinued bodies, they can certainly do it for the 6D. The question is "will they?"



Sorry, it tells you nothing. The 1DIV and 1DsIII could already AF with the center point with an f/8 combo (600/4 + 2x, 400/5.6 + 1.4x, etc.). But presumably, they would not do so with the new 200-400/4+1.4x with a 1.4x TC behind it, so the firmware update is needed to make this new f/8 combo behave like all the other f/8 combos.


----------



## Camerajah (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

Or you could sell the 1DS III put that $1,000.00 towards 5DIII with pixel grip,I too loved my 1 series but made the decision


----------



## IsaacImage (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

Link from yesterday that shows that there is an update for 1DX

http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-1d-x-1d-mark-iv-and-1ds-mark-iii-firmware-update-now-available-for-download/#comments

But are not available yet for Mac
shows like for Windows users only, and also giving me 404 errors


----------



## Chris Burch (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



IsaacImage said:


> Link from yesterday that shows that there is an update for 1DX
> 
> http://www.cameraegg.org/canon-eos-1d-x-1d-mark-iv-and-1ds-mark-iii-firmware-update-now-available-for-download/#comments
> 
> ...



That got me very excited, but alas...there is no update posted for Windows either. Either the article is just wrong or Canon pulled it. Did you actually see an update posted at some point?

It irritates the snot out of me that this fix has been available for the 5D3 for more than a month now, but still isn't published for the higher end model. Meanwhile Canon seems to be focused on new lens sales more than fixing performance issues in their flagship photo DSLR.


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

Are people really going to use an external 1.4 extender IN ADDITION to the built in 1.4 extender?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



Chris Burch said:


> It irritates the snot out of me that this fix has been available for the 5D3 for more than a month now, but still isn't published for the higher end model. Meanwhile Canon seems to be focused on new lens sales more than fixing performance issues in their flagship photo DSLR.



In fairness, they said 'late May' for the 1D X update, and the month isn't (quite) over yet. The 1D X got f/8 AF 6 months before the 5DIII, and the 5DIII apparently isn't getting the AI Servo AF point illumination fix, ever.

I suspect what happened in this case is that Canon had pre-announced the April 5DIII update for f/8 AF and clean HDMI out, and it made sense to roll the AF Assist update into that release. 



MrFotoFool said:


> Are people really going to use an external 1.4 extender IN ADDITION to the built in 1.4 extender?



I'm sure some people will, yes. I wonder about the IQ, though. Worth noting that there are two ways to get to 800mm f/8 with the 200-400 lens - built in 1.4x and a 1.4x behind, or disengage the built in 1.4x and put a 2x on the back. I presume the latter does not require a firmware update to AF on 1-series bodies. I'm sure TDP will test both combinations, but if I had to guess, I'd bet that the 2x without the built in 1.4x would deliver better IQ than two 1.4x TCs in the optical path.


----------



## IsaacImage (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



Chris Burch said:


> IsaacImage said:
> 
> 
> > Link from yesterday that shows that there is an update for 1DX
> ...



They just removed the link to the update and I can't see it ether.

But date of the actual update was dated May 30.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > This tells me that if they can do it (f/8 AF) for these older, discontinued bodies, they can certainly do it for the 6D. The question is "will they?"
> ...



Good point


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 29, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

And the second fix: whats an "abnormal image"?
Thx for explaining.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2013)

*Battery Warning - EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

One issue that everyone has been waiting for, is the warning you will now get when you use a counterfeit battery  

Canon considers any non Canon battery that tells the camera that its a Canon battery to be counterfeit. And, now, they will tell you as well.


----------



## Bosman (May 30, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*

I can't believe there isnt a 1dm3 update also, that is more likely to be used with a 200-400 than a 1ds...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



Bosman said:


> I can't believe there isnt a 1dm3 update also, that is more likely to be used with a 200-400 than a 1ds...



Maybe Canon doesn't want to touch the 1DIII AF system even with a 10-foot pole...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

*Re: EOS-1D Mark IV & EOS-1Ds Mark III Firmware Update*



neuroanatomist said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe there isnt a 1dm3 update also, that is more likely to be used with a 200-400 than a 1ds...
> ...



In fact, there is an equivalent update for the 1DIII.


----------

